# Chroot from within Jail



## arp (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm currently trying to chroot bind from within a Jail since it's also running Apache.

The problem I'm having is the inability to mount devfs from within the jail.

I'm using ezjail to managed all my jails and have everything regarding devfs turned on in the ezjail configuration files.


----------

